# Welcome Powering up... Infinite Loop..



## SohoTrader (Jan 20, 2006)

I need some directions to resolve my issue and I'm wondering if you can help me.

I've TIVO Series 2 (SA) 60 GB so I upgrade my TIVO's hard-drive to a NEW 200 GB drive and I used PTVUpgrade Univeral CD for the upgrade process.

I was able upgrade hard-drive with out any problems and I played my recorded show from orginal TIVO drive (after restore) and recorded new shows and everything worked like the box was right out of the box.

But, I wanted to go further. I'm Apple MAC user You know where I'm getting at. Yes, I want my TIVOTOOL.....

I followed the steps after step #6 to step #11
homepage-dot-mac-dot-com /steventamm/tivo.htm
HACK the KERNEL..

I plugged in my New TIVO drive to TIVO and power up my TIVO.

The is my problem, I seeing when TIVO Booting up

"Welcome Powering up..." in a infinite LOOP...

Can you please show me the clear path? So, I can get out from this FIRE... Where did I go wrong? Some people recommending me connect to my TIVO via serial port and see what's going on.... But, I need more info so I can look out for real cause of the problem...


----------

